# Shark Fin Antenna?



## 449steak (Jun 23, 2008)

Does anyone have one of the shark fins from VG Shark Fin Antenna - Home I saw this from another Nissan forum, but thought I'd ask for opinions over here of people who have installed it. How's the reception on it? 

I like how the curves kind of blend in with the lines of the car


----------

